# Puppy needs constant attention!



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

It seems like our puppy (13 weeks or so) needs constant attention. This is a dog walked many times in the day in our snowy yard, taken to the park for walks in the parking lot (only place w/out snow), played with...she sleeps 'pretty well' (4 hour intervals at night) but lately she's so demanding.

I know a lot of pups spend more time 'alone' but she always has someone home and is 'getting spoiled.' My husband works nights and is wonderful with her in the day (playing/running). I am looking for work and home now myself almost 24 hours a day. Our son is actually getting less attention due to the puppy and her antics. 

I know she's a baby but how do we make sure we aren't 'spoiling her?' We're all losing sleep and patience.
Thanks.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Walking is great, but in my opinion it doesn't provide enough exercise. I suggest some serious PLAY. Start getting your pup interested in games of tug, chase, fetch, tag, etc. You can even play hide and seek with yourself, food or toys. Use these games as rewards for training. Giving your pup a Kong stuffed with something yummy or a special alone time toy can help keep her busy when you must focus on something else. I would also start implementing Nothing In Life Is Free. Have your pup do something for you before giving her attention, pets, food, breaks outside, etc. Through these activities your pup will learn that she cannot simply demand attention and that sometimes she must find ways to occupy herself. That's all easier for a puppy to understand if they are kept physically and mentally active. Learning is hard work!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats how puppies are, they need constant attention and supervision to prevent them from having accidents and getting into things they shouldn't be into.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Get used to it. The sleep thing probably won't totally resolve until 6-8 months. And puppies are just as needy as young children until 2-3 years of age, depending on the breed...could be longer.

You will get far more peace and quiet if you spend some time, every day without fail, stimulating your dog's mind and body. Running around in the same yard and inside inthe same 4 walls is incredibly boring to a dog. Your dog needs to experience safe (because maybe he is not fully vaccinated yet) places for socialization and exercise. Just be sure to avoid dog parks, any place where dogs may eliminate, and stay out of contact with other dogs until vaccinations are complete. We happen to have friends that I know keep there dogs fully vaccinated and healthy so we arranged some play dates. But jsut taking the dog along in the car for errands and around the neighborhood should work too.

Stimulating your dog mentally and physically will tire him out. Being tired, combined with a regular schedule of eating, sleeping, and other playing will make him a happier dog. If you don't provide a job ffor the dog (playing, walking, hiking, etc) he may become self employed and you most likely will not like the results. A tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

I appreciate your answers.

As far as walking, we do what we can--we are buried under many inches of ice and snow. The dog park is not open...everything is buried, like I said. We do play fetch, and 'get it' with toys as well as offer a kong. This is done several times a day. (We're having a good session of go get it now before the lady below comes home).

I don't think everyone has hours and hours to 'dedicate' to their dog or puppy, seriously. We do our best to keep her busy. When we can, we take her in the car on trips to the store (different sites). I am sure as Spring arrives there will be many more parks and so on (my husband plans to take her jogging when she is bigger).

Winter has been a 'stupid' time to get a puppy. (though we love her very much). We knew we HAD to have her. There are not a lot of accommodations inside for dogs (we're in a rural area). We're just feeling frustrated.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

These are critical learning times so, try not to feel bad about the extra effort that's required....it will pay off big time in the future. She's trying to learn the rules, where she fits in her new home, where's the next meal coming from, who should I listen to, what's my job? Build trust and confidence....that is more far important than a quick sit or a fast response to a down command. 
She wants to be with you so, use that to your advantage to create a reliable recall (come) before she gets older when recalls get somewhat harder to teach. Teach her to sit or lay quietly at your side...again, she wants to be with you so, show her how she can do that.


----------



## peepers (Feb 28, 2008)

you are in the exact same space we are! i work from home and i feel like i have two jobs and i just realized... YUP! i sure do. its sounds like you are doing a great job. come summer time your pup will be a great one!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

It sounds as though you're inadvertently training your puppy to demand your attention (because it works). Establish a daily routine with some structure (i.e., mealtime, potty, 5-min. training sessions throughout the day, "quiet time" in the crate or on a matt/rug/bed, interactive play w/you, nap times, walks, etc. Dogs, just like children, thrive on structure and routine. It helps them feel secure, and they know what to expect.


----------



## Messykat (Mar 2, 2008)

I sympathize with others in the same situation. I, too, am at home and I think it's something that sounds like it would be easier for setting a routine, but actually isn't. 

I feed him 3 (occasionally 4) times a day simply because there are other activities he associates with feeding and it sort of provides a break for both of us. Also, he and one of my 2 kitties are starting to "play" and this is helping tremendously. I also give him rawhides when I'm at home - it's the one thing that will occupy him.

But I do understand both the frustration and also just the surprise part of it where you didn't realize it would be this time consuming.

That said, it's all worth it....this little guy just cracks me up. I love it when he gallops around my condo! I wish I had a yard but I can't change that.


----------

